# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Archiware upgrades enterprise backup system

## wise-wistful

By Tom Jowitt, Techworld
German firm Archiware has added data encryption and continuous data protection to a major new version of its enterprise backup, archiving and synchronisation system. 
PresStore 3 is a cross platform backup, archiving and synchronisation tool for Windows, OS X, and Linux. This new version offers end-to-end encryption to protect data, right from the hard disk to tape, including transmission across the transportation link. This is an especially important feature if an organisation's data is backed up on hosted servers located off-site, and greatly reduces the chances of unauthorised access to sensitive data. 
PresStore 3 also continuously backups data for Mac OS X and Windows. It can immediately identify newly created or modified files, and directly synchronise them to a target system or folder.
Read More

techworld

----------

